# Orca seatpost diameter??



## dikai_yang (May 13, 2007)

Hi, I currently have an 2006 Onix. I am thinking of buying a 2007 Orca frame and move everything over. Is the Orca seatpost diameter 27.2 as well? For the other components do you guys see any potential problems? Thanks...


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

The outside diameter of the Zeus seat post in my 07 Orca looks like 31.5 MM.


----------



## dikai_yang (May 13, 2007)

Hi, do you mean the clamp, the tube or the seatpost itself? Ouch, why can't they keep with 27.2....


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I just checked the one I bought for my my new ORCA. Its a 31.6 seatpost that you will need.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

dikai_yang said:


> Hi, do you mean the clamp, the tube or the seatpost itself? Ouch, why can't they keep with 27.2....


The OD of the post right above the clamp. It looks like 31.6mm is the official diameter if you look at what Zeus offers.


----------

